# Is there anyone out there???!



## JaeCamp (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi! So I know this thread is looking a little dry for the past 10 years but I got some hope! I've recently started to pick up the sewing hobby. I was given a sewing machine from my mom so I use it alter some clothing of mine. Shes working great so far. Just downside I dont got no manual for this machine and I'm trying to figure it out. 

This machine I have is the "Shark by euro pro x" the model number on the back says "605". I attached a photo of the back sticker. 

My main question here is, is there anyway I can adjust the stitching. It shows I have three section of different stitching patterns and I have no idea how to access the other two. You can Google "Shark by Euro pro x model 605" and the first photo should be what see is the one I have. Yes I'm aware that theres link for almost all sewing machines for the manuals but I domt have access to it for some reason, but again that was posted like 11 years ago so I dont know its still around lol. 

If anyone ever see this and could help me that would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

It looks like you choose S1 or S2 on the stitch length guide. You can adjust the width for the second and third groups, but not the length.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/452539/Euro-Pro-605d.html?page=42#manual
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/452539/Euro-Pro-605d.html?page=43#manual


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I googled your machine and this website pulled up. There is a place to ask questions and they'll reply.

Good luck! Let us know if it helps!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

JaeCamp, I’m so happy that you picked up the sewing hobby! It will give you many hours of enjoyment. What do you think that you would like to sew? I think a few of our old sewing group are still around. It used to be VERY active in here! Maybe we can revive the enthusiasm.


----------



## JaeCamp (Jun 29, 2019)

COSunflower said:


> JaeCamp, I’m so happy that you picked up the sewing hobby! It will give you many hours of enjoyment. What do you think that you would like to sew? I think a few of our old sewing group are still around. It used to be VERY active in here! Maybe we can revive the enthusiasm.


Well my grandmother used to make quilts, so I'm thinking of leaning towards that to help Express my more creative side. Plus to alter my clothes to my fit. Being a plus size female, its hard to find clothing that'll fit you better. It's like that for anyone of any size for that matter. But having a sewing machine gives me the freedom to fit clothing to my liking and not having to settle for what the clothing stores are giving me.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

About to set up sewing area in small 2nd room. All my craft stuff is in there too, but other than growing stuff to eat and helping with 5 children, sewing has not been on top of list. I quilt some and make potholders and market baskets of cloth. Will keep on this site and thread.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm still out here. Glad to see a young person getting interested in sewing.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy to see your post! I just posted a link to a free dress form pattern you can make at home which may be of interest. Its one you have to adjust to your own measurements to and then add 1/4 inch seam allowance. That might be helpful with you making your own clothes. I think it will be great when I finish mine today as I don't have a good work area here...as they say, go up when you cant go across for options in crafting. LOL


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I tried quilting and got really obsessed with it and then i got hung up and couldnt get passed it.  I avoided my sewing area like the plague and got depressed over failing at a project I commited to. 

Recently , out of necessity, I dusted off my machine and started sewing shorts for my pre schooler. Hes out grown baby sizes but toddler sizes 3t and up dont have enough room in the butt for his diaper. Hes autistic and delayed and probably wont be potty trained any time soon. So I learned how to draft a pattern on YouTube and started making shorts cut from my old pairs of jeans. Now I think ive practiced enough to try again...

If I can get over this mental block


----------



## JaeCamp (Jun 29, 2019)

dmm1976 said:


> I tried quilting and got really obsessed with it and then i got hung up and couldnt get passed it.  I avoided my sewing area like the plague and got depressed over failing at a project I commited to.
> 
> Recently , out of necessity, I dusted off my machine and started sewing shorts for my pre schooler. Hes out grown baby sizes but toddler sizes 3t and up dont have enough room in the butt for his diaper. Hes autistic and delayed and probably wont be potty trained any time soon. So I learned how to draft a pattern on YouTube and started making shorts cut from my old pairs of jeans. Now I think ive practiced enough to try again...
> 
> If I can get over this mental block


I'm sorry to hear to that, it really sucks when something doesn't go to plan and it's very discouraging. I hope that something will come up that will encourage your or motivate you to try again  if all goes well it'll be very rewarding and make it all worth while


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make a lap quilt. Simple blocks. Quick. EXTREMELY satisfying.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

well my first grandchild is due in January ( yes im old enough to be a granny. And yes I have a 3 yo. And yes i know I'm nuts.)

So i was considering a small blanket for the floor. I had several from nicu that various quilter groups donated. They were great for tummy time and outside play. Most are like 4 x 3 or a little bigger. Some look like they came in a quilt kit.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

The first 2 are the kit type I'm talking about. The top is 1 whole piece of fabric. Even that second one. Then the top stitch just traces the lines to make it seem like its sewn togethher...and then quilted over to attach the layers like normal. 

Dont get me wrong i love them. I would like to know where to get this fabric. 

The last one is my favorite. It is pieced together. All little triangles. And its considerably bigger than the other 2 you can see one peaking from the bottom. This is my favorite picnic blanket.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Didnt load pics


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Those quilts are absolutely too cute !


----------

